
SB-1192 Private postsecondary education - yuhong
http://leginfo.legislature.ca.gov/faces/billNavClient.xhtml?bill_id=201520160SB1192
======
yuhong
As a side note, I wonder why these kinds of bills says that "The adoption of
these regulations shall be deemed to be an emergency and necessary for the
immediate preservation of the public peace, health and safety" even for things
like accreditation requirements.

~~~
brudgers
I am not a lawyer.

I suspect that the state constitutional mandate is to enact laws in those
situations and a law absent a determination by the government that such
conditions obtain would exceed the government's state constitutional mandate.

I might be wrong, though.

